# Circuit breaker for trolling motor



## braden (Jun 13, 2016)

I am thinking about buying a transom mount Minn Kota C2 30 lb trolling motor for my boat. I have read that minn Kota recommends placing a 50 amp circuit breaker (I think 6 inches from battery on positive wire, maybe?). They sell a breaker, but it is $35.

Is there a cheaper alternative? If so, how? I will just be connecting it straight to the battery.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a larger motor and use a 60 amp maxi fuse and holder. real simple

https://www.amazon.com/Bussmann-HHX-Maxi--Line-Holder/dp/B000CZ2Z92/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465853493&sr=8-1&keywords=maxi+fuse+holder


----------



## braden (Jun 13, 2016)

Great, thanks for the link!


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 13, 2016)

braden said:


> Great, thanks for the link!



sure

you may be able to get one at an auto parts store. You can get the fuses there as they are used in automotive applications


----------



## Bob Landry (Jun 19, 2016)

Every wire requires protection by a fuse or circuit breaker installed as close to the battery as possible.


----------



## golfrnut (Jun 19, 2016)

Have two of the Minn Kota Battery boxes...love them. Decent box, accessory plug, battery test button, and circuit breaker all included.

https://www.amazon.com/MinnKota-Trolling-Motor-Power-Center/dp/B001PTHKMG

That's just a quick link I posted, I found mine for under $50 a piece.


----------



## braden (Aug 1, 2016)

I bought the bussman circuit breaker, those wires are very big! I tried going to the local auto parts store to find some but connectors, but they did not have anything that was big enough. 

What can I use, and where could I find them?


----------



## JohnK (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought Minn Kota says 50 amp for 30 lb thrust motors, you might want to recheck that rating, can get a 50A for 10 bucks or so at Walmart or Academy Sports. With a transom mount I'd try a 40A. No voltage drop and keep your connections clean it should work just fine.


----------



## jojo (Aug 1, 2016)

I use the Rig Rite breakers. Great price and they work good.

https://www.amazon.com/Rig-Rite-12-Circuit-Breaker/dp/B0021W0HFI


----------



## braden (Aug 1, 2016)

I did get a 50 A breaker, but the wires have a pretty big diameter (larger than the the biggest size but connectors at the auto parts store). It looks like the bussman breaker that is listed in a link a few posts above this, but it is the 50A version. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jojo (Aug 1, 2016)

braden said:


> I did get a 50 A breaker, but the wires have a pretty big diameter (larger than the the biggest size but connectors at the auto parts store). It looks like the bussman breaker that is listed in a link a few posts above this, but it is the 50A version. Sorry for the confusion.


Do you mean fuse? I don't see a bussman breaker in a link above. I personally would go with a breaker for a trolling motor. I don't want to carry spare fuses and have to fumble around with the holder to change it. The breaker in the link above would be all you need for around $10. It even includes the crimp connector.


----------



## braden (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry, I guess I am showing my ignorance here. I don't have a breaker, I have a 50A fuse holder. How do you attach that breaker? Does that brass rectangular piece with the circular hole just fit over the post in the battery?


----------



## jojo (Aug 1, 2016)

braden said:


> Sorry, I guess I am showing my ignorance here. I don't have a breaker, I have a 50A fuse holder. How do you attach that breaker? Does that brass rectangular piece with the circular hole just fit over the post in the battery?


Correct


----------



## braden (Aug 1, 2016)

That would be easier.


----------



## perchjerker (Aug 2, 2016)

you don't need a breaker and a fuse

they do the same job all you need is one or the other

I have the fuse type and have an extra fuse in my boat. In all my years I have never ever blown that fuse

if you are blowing that fuse then something is wrong.


----------



## braden (Aug 2, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> you don't need a breaker and a fuse
> 
> they do the same job all you need is one or the other
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying. I am not trying to put both on, just trying to figure out how to put one of them on. I had originally purchased the fuse holder and the fuse, but the wire on the fuse holder is quite large. The auto parts store did not have butt connectors large enough to fit over the wire. I was just trying to see what I needed to use in order to connect the fuse holder to the trolling motor wire. 

Then someone else mentioned a circuit breaker. At that time I still did not know how to attach the fuse holder, so I thought I might give up on the fuse holder and buy the circuit breaker. 

I already have the bussman fuse holder and fuse, so I would prefer just to use that, but I just don't know how to do it.

I hope that clears everything up, and I would really appreciate any insight in this matter. Thank you everyone for all of the good ideas, I appreciate the responses.


----------



## perchjerker (Aug 2, 2016)

braden said:


> perchjerker said:
> 
> 
> > you don't need a breaker and a fuse
> ...



I can send you some of the proper connectors if you cant finD them

just pm me your mailing address

thNKS


----------



## braden (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks! That is a big help.


----------

